# Mini zone Mei tai?



## TheNewMrs

Ladies a friend of mine gifted one of these to me but I've read mixed reviews on them... Any personal experience?


----------



## summer rain

They are fake and a copy of a very reputable US brand of mei tai known as a 'freehand'

https://southlondonslings.com/sling-info/safe-babywearing/untested-baby-carriers-and-illegal-fakes/

I can't find it now but one blog had pictures of one of these minizone mei tais coming apart at the seams; which is very dangerous. The dyes and wadding are not designed for use in baby products and are potentially toxic. Unfortunately ebay don't give a fig about it and many people who buy on ebay don't know that these are not a good example of a quality mei tai hence them giving good feedback. If you want a cheap mei tai from ebay that is good quality instead, try the palm and pond brand. There is also another work at home mum brand on etsy and ebay and they are excellent quality too

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarinaN?ref=seller_info

xx


----------



## TheNewMrs

summer rain said:


> They are fake and a copy of a very reputable US brand of mei tai known as a 'freehand'
> 
> https://southlondonslings.com/sling-info/safe-babywearing/untested-baby-carriers-and-illegal-fakes/
> 
> I can't find it now but one blog had pictures of one of these minizone mei tais coming apart at the seams; which is very dangerous. The dyes and wadding are not designed for use in baby products and are potentially toxic. Unfortunately ebay don't give a fig about it and many people who buy on ebay don't know that these are not a good example of a quality mei tai hence them giving good feedback. If you want a cheap mei tai from ebay that is good quality instead, try the palm and pond brand. There is also another work at home mum brand on etsy and ebay and they are excellent quality too
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarinaN?ref=seller_info
> 
> xx

Thank you so much! A friend bought it and I'd say she ment well. Hasn't a clue about baby carriers (like I can talk!!lol) and gave to me as a gift.. She'll be awful hurt when I tell her the truth! :) x


----------



## summer rain

Let her down gently please; when I first saw these minizone carriers on ebay I thought they looked nice and the feedback seemed good; then I thought wait a minute they look familiar googled it and realised I had seen the original version on websites selling Freehand carriers xx


----------



## Rachel_C

Poor her. I might not tell her - is she likely to be buying them for other people? You could always use it for something else... make a swing for teddies out of it or something :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

They're fake


----------



## TheNewMrs

She's a pretty good friend. She'd be offended if she didn't see me use it and I didn't say anything to her. She thinks I'm a total hippie and finds all my baby wearing quite adorable so I think she'd be more hurt if I didn't tell her. I doubt she's buying them for anyone else. I'm the only hippie-mom in all of us. Lol 

Thanks a million again girls. I might just hold on to it for LOs toys when she's older. :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I suppose you could ask where she got it from and she might be able to get her money back :)


----------



## missmayhem

i have one that i use indoors, find it a bit sore to wear her for long but for indoors it is fab, it's light and cool


----------

